# Surefire Experts, Please Tell Me About This C2-BK.



## JCD (Mar 20, 2013)

I recently picked up a C2-BK in great condition. It is an interesting specimen, I think. It is a four flats model, with a Lexan hex bezel without Hot Surface warning, and a lockout tailcap with a second dimple in the knurling. There are no patent numbers etched on the light. It has a post-crosshairs Surefire logo with serial number, but they are upside down compared with my newer C-series lights. It has the same clip that my other C-series have.

To me, this seems like a relatively unusual set of qualities, which might help to date the light. (Then again, it might not be unusual at all.) My guess would be that it's an early run of four flats. Even if that is the case, that doesn't tell _me_ anything about the age of the light. Anything anyone can tell me about the light would be appreciated.

Pics:
Centurion Side
Surefire Side
Tailcap
Clip Side
Bottom Side
Window-1
Window-2
Bezel-1
Bezel-2


----------



## Rat (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi JCD

I am not expert and cannot really even tell you much more than you know already. But I am sure someone with more knowledge of the older SF lights will.
What I can do is compare it to some of my Blk C2’s that came out of the box and your one sits in the middle of them somewhere.


The bezel & tail cap is the same as what’s found on my two 3 flats Blk C2’s *A05894 (NIB) & A11510* all the logos are the same.

Than I have a 4 flats Blk C2 all logos the same Bezel the same but the tailcap has the newer Knurling (I call it finer) *A19244 (NIB)*

Than I have one more 4 flats Blk C2 with all logos the same but the Bezel is the newer type with the bezel ring but still no hot logo and the newer knurling on the tailcap. *A19652*

All the other black C2’s I have are with the patent numbers and the Surefire logo the right way up.

I am not sure how rare they are as there was a lot of the C2’s made. But it is an early four flats Blk C2 in good condition and you do not see them available very often in good condition that is for sure.


Good find congratulations. I hope I helped a little.

:wave:


----------



## JCD (Mar 21, 2013)

Rat said:


> Good find congratulations. I hope I helped a little.



Thank you. That is helpful.


----------



## Tana (Mar 21, 2013)

This could have been combined parts from older C2 and newer 4-flat C2, right ???


----------



## Rat (Mar 21, 2013)

Tana said:


> This could have been combined parts from older C2 and newer 4-flat C2, right ???



Yes I suppose it could of but I think it all ties up as being all standard.
If you look at my New in box *A19244* it is the same light just has the newer tail cap but JCD C2 has a lower number *A17159* so it probably came out with the older Knurling like my 3 flats version.
It all looks good to me and I would be very surprised if it did not come out of the box this way.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 21, 2013)

I knew that *Rat* would have some answers for you ... :thumbsup:


----------

